# Plow for a Property management company?



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

For those who plow for a Property management company, What was the process?

Did you simply just call a local management company and ask if they would like snow services?

I assume they ask for insurance correct?

Do they call and tell you when to plow? Or do you set up a certain trigger point?

Curious,how many accounts did they set you up with? Whats your average price per account?


THANKS for the help guys! 

wesport


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I called and submitted my company info and told them I wanted to be added to their contractors list. Once bids came up they emailed me the specs and I was in. I sit down and do this about 4 times a year all day. Get on the internet and search and call, search and call. It has worked out well for me. I work for 5 property/real estate companies. All the accounts are different size so there is no possible way of giving you a price on what they pay, but they are usually in par with the local pay rate for professional services.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

each company is different, over the years we have plowed for a few companies like that, we in most cases treat them as any other customer, we provide them with a bid either hourly or by the storm, which ever they prefer, then bill them directly, we go out when we need to, they do not call us and tell us when to go. That being said, plowing as a sub contractor is different, in most cases they call you and tell you when to go out, regarding insurance, anyone will require you to have plowing liability insurance, you will need to have it and in most cases will have to provide them with proof of it, hope this answers your questions


----------



## Naturaldesigns (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you think it is too late to contact property management companies do they have their plowing contracts all set up already??


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Naturaldesigns;883043 said:


> Do you think it is too late to contact property management companies do they have their plowing contracts all set up already??


Call and ask....if not this year then you can be on the "bid" list for next.


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

My plan is since im just starting off,is to use snowblowers and shovels,no plow.

What type of insurance would I need?

I shouldn't of used the word plow in my original post.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

look to sub your services to a snow contractor as a sidewalk crew or stick to driveways/smaller scale resi.


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;884475 said:


> look to sub your services to a snow contractor as a sidewalk crew or stick to driveways/smaller scale resi.


I was hoping to service driveways/smaller scale residential property's from the management company.


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you have to take pictures in order to get paid?


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;884475 said:


> look to sub your services to a snow contractor as a sidewalk crew or stick to driveways/smaller scale resi.


On average,what would a sidewalk crew get paid?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know what it's like in MI, but here you'd be hard pressed to find a management company that would just be looking for residential sidewalk crews. You may be able to find a Realtor and do foreclosures....or do some sub contracting for a property preservation company. Most management companies are going to hire the contractor that plows their lots and the sidewalks and shoveling work will be part of the deal.....they're lazy, they want to hire 1 contractor and forget about it.


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

When you say ''plows their lots'' are you referring to residential driveways? 

If so ofcourse I will remove snow from driveways as well as sidewalks,I just wont be using a plow yet. 

I didnt think of contacting a Realtor,how commom is it that they hire out to service their properties?


----------



## CJL (Sep 17, 2009)

to the top


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Most management companies deal with commercial properties where you'd be looking at doing large lots. That said, there are some management companies that specialize in renting residential single family homes and duplexes. If you could find one of those, that would be right up your alley.

Regarding Realtors, specifically I'm speaking about Realtors that specialize in REO(foreclosures--or bank owned properties) work. In some cases, agents who are in charge of managing, listing, and selling these properties for the banks will hire contractors directly to do things like snow removal, yard work, cleaning, trash-outs, etc. In other cases, the bank hires a property preservation company like Safeguard (http://www.safeguardproperties.com/) who then seeks out subcontractors to complete work at these various properties.

I know this because I am a real estate broker (www.eosrealty.com) and I do foreclosure work for banks. In our market, I was doing snow removal on 12 of my listings. Each one would take me about 15 minutes and I'd charge $40 per service. I take before and after pictures to submit along with my invoice to get reimbursed.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

CJL;927196 said:


> When you say ''plows their lots'' are you referring to residential driveways?
> 
> If so ofcourse I will remove snow from driveways as well as sidewalks,I just wont be using a plow yet.
> 
> I didnt think of contacting a Realtor,how commom is it that they hire out to service their properties?


I'm a full time Realtorvtoo (www.letsbuythishouse.com) and that is what got me into the plow biz. I needed someone to do my vacant listings. I bought the truck and plow, serviced my own listings, and then pitched my services to other Realtors with vacant listings. Only thing is that you have to keep calling them, handing out fliers,etc. because if they don't need you today when you are in their face, they'll forget you. When they DO need you, you want to be remembered. 
I have paid for two trucks, one plow, and amnow working on my third truck and second plow, all from Realtors. 
Getting in on the foreclosures is a hard gig though, many of the Realtors that handle them have been doing so forever and have vendors set up.


----------



## nobullfrogs (Dec 1, 2008)

we do a couple large homeowner associations through a property management company. It's nice in that you don't have 50 home-owners flooding the phone lines wondering when you'll be there. Instead, the property manager get's these calls and gets to calm everybody down. I love it, because educating customers as to why you wait for the snow to stop falling on a 2" storm before plowing, drives me nuts. Property managers also have worked with multiple vendors over the years and give a little (remember i said "little") on price if it means the quality is good and it saves them headaches.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

don't encourage these kids. snow removal is a very tough business to make money in. you should consider a different line of work.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Any business is tough to make money in but let's face it it SEEMS easier due not nearly as difficult to get equipment to start. It's not hard to buy a cheap plow truck and think your a plow company. Just like anyone with a mower thinks they are a landscaping company. There is a lot more to every business than what is seen as the final product. If there were nothing but professionals in the plow industry half the threads on Plowsite would be gone. (dam loballers). And it would make it to easy for the pros to sell our service. I say bring the loballer first timers and let them feel our pain when it happens to them. Plus they make me look good


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

NW Snow Removal;942566 said:


> don't encourage these kids. snow removal is a very tough business to make money in. you should consider a different line of work.


Wow, I hope you don't have kids!!! :laughing: CJL should start out with his neighborhood driveways and see how he likes it. Then he could build on from there. But you give great advice as this being a tough business to make money in.


----------

